# Left or right helical



## Redheadexpress (Apr 4, 2021)

Recently shot a bare shaft at a couple yards it spun left all my arrows are right helical should a change to left helical?


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

I did. I highly doubt it makes any difference to my shooting, but it was in my head and wouldn’t get out. So shaved off all my vanes and turned left.


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

My bow also has a counterclockwise rotation. I shoot a left helical in four fletch. My OCD would drive me crazy if I had a bad shot and I had a right helical on my arrows. Listen to Levi Morgan, he shoots a left helical because his arrows also come off counterclockwise.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

If my fetching were right and left bare shaft I'd leave those fetching on but when I got new arrows I'd go left.


----------



## DanielFZ (May 31, 2016)

Does which way you twist your string potentially have any effect on the bare shaft?


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

All my arrows with glue in points are left helical. Anything with a screw in are right helical, just to ensure it isn’t unscrewing the points at impact.


----------



## CamPao28 (Feb 16, 2021)

Buy the left clamp, fletch some arrows, and compare the left and right. I'm new here, but I would guess unless you're at an olympic level, you wont notice much difference in your group size, if any.

I think the argument is (someone correct me if I'm wrong) that your arrow takes longer to stabilize when you're fighting the natural spin. But, if your arrow shaft wants to turn left, and your helical is right, I'm guessing the helical will prevent any left spin whatsoever and you just have a right spinning arrow, so unless you're taking a hero shot at 100+ yards your arrows will do what you expect them to.

All that said, when I noticed that my bare shaft spinning left, I bit the bullet, bought a left helical clamp, and I don't have to worry about that variable anymore in my shot. That seems to be 99% of the sport, eliminating variables. As anal retentiveness goes up, group size goes down.


----------



## Bluejeep (Mar 29, 2020)

My bareshafts spin right, so I fletched right. My head had a fit knowing that my arrow was fighting the natural rotation and for me the mental side is just as important as the physical side of archery.


----------



## dzlfarmboy (Oct 7, 2019)

I've done slow mo videos of arrows fletch both ways with my natural bare shaft spinning left. It definetly takes longer to start spining/stabilizing when you Fletch the oposite. And real bad if you shoot a single bevel broad head with opposite fleching.


----------



## Bckmster71 (Mar 14, 2020)

DanielFZ said:


> Does which way you twist your string potentially have any effect on the bare shaft?


Yeas it usually does


----------



## Davebuech (Jun 25, 2021)

I used to go by the Old School, right hand right fletch....right fletch tightens the BH /FP at impact, etc. So, I never thought it made a difference until I was shooting on a pretty windy day and about half way to the target, shooting 40 yards, I noticed the fletching all the sudden "knuckle ball", kick around and then straighten out again before hitting the target. I shot two or three arrows and they all did the same thing. I tested the rotation and sure enough my bow was shooting THAT arrow with a counterclockwise rotation, while my fletchings were all right helical. I refletched them left helical and have not seen that happen again plus added bonus I feel my groups tightened. Haven't had BH or FP unscrew. 
That being said, same bow can shoot different arrows in a different rotation. My Kaos rotate left but my BE Rampage rotate right. Be sure to check rotation if you change arrows.
Before you call BS, here's a clip you may find interesting.


----------



## Mr.BigShot (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## dfloman (Dec 20, 2021)

DanielFZ said:


> Does which way you twist your string potentially have any effect on the bare shaft?


Yes. The string twist is what causes the arrow to want to spin one way or the other. Fletching take over almost immediately. Almost being the word here


----------



## Rslong864 (Dec 27, 2021)

mscott327 said:


> My bow also has a counterclockwise rotation. I shoot a left helical in four fletch. My OCD would drive me crazy if I had a bad shot and I had a right helical on my arrows. Listen to Levi Morgan, he shoots a left helical because his arrows also come off counterclockwise.


Same here. I have matched my helical to match the rotation of my bare shafts...it just makes sense. But it could just be my anal retentiveness!


----------

